# Kolpin High Rise



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone running a Kolpin High Rise push tube with High Rise power angle? What’s your thoughts? Thanks Rodger


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks pretty stout and I like the hinge for the high rise aspect but wonder how that will hold up over a season of plowing and if the power angle setup will hold up as well.

due you have this unit or thinking of getting it?


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Actually I was just looking at a chainsaw mount on their website and decided to look at what they had now. I have an older cycle country plow with lift and a Terry Semprini turbo turn mounted on it. Am considering a side by side down the road, cab, possibly heat, and plow with power angle. So I wanted to see what others are saying. Kolpin should consider loaning one to a user like you to review especially now that winter is almost here. Beat up one unit to possible sell fifty units with an honest review written by a respected user such as you. Sublime posts a video on YouTube not made by the manufacturer, can’t do nothing but improve their sales.


----------

